# Is there an Animal that Combines the Best Traits of Cats and Dogs?



## DemonDragonJ (May 13, 2018)

Cats and dogs are the two most popular pets in the world, but were domesticated for different reasons, so, naturally, there has been endless debate over which animal is the best.

I am not fond of pets of any species, but it would be nice if there was an animal that combined the best traits of both cats and dogs, to end the endless debate.

Does anyone here know of any animal, that, like a dog, can be trained to perform numerous useful tasks for humans, but, like a cat, is quiet, grooms itself, and can be trained to control its excretory functions?


----------



## Monna (May 13, 2018)

No, there really isn't.

The popular comment will be a fox.

The meme comment will be the cartoon "Catdog".


----------



## Aphrodite (May 13, 2018)

Cats are loving and dogs are loving as well. They both have there good points and bad points.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Mider T (May 13, 2018)

These last few threads by OP

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Stonaem (May 20, 2018)

I'm not sure about their pet qualities, but Brown Hyenas tick a few boxes


----------



## Eros (May 20, 2018)

Silnaem said:


> I'm not sure about their pet qualities, but Brown Hyenas tick a few boxes


I am quite sure the OP is looking for an animal with at least a reasonable chance of domestication. Hyenas are wild animals. They are not capable of domestication whatsoever. View

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Stonaem (May 20, 2018)

Eros said:


> I am quite sure the OP is looking for an animal with at least a reasonable chance of domestication. Hyenas are wild animals. They are not capable of domestication whatsoever. [LINKHL]292631[/LINKHL]


So were cats and dogs, at some stage, no?

P.S.
I'm actually against the domestication (artificial) of wild animals


----------



## LesExit (May 21, 2018)

Rats!

They can do tricks like doggies.



Are very cuddly and affectionate.


Last I checked they don't scream.
...
And they can be litter box trained.
My rats were very good. No poops outside the litter box. And no pee aside from some earlier scent marking and the time my little sister squeezed Turkey and she got terrified and pissed all over my leg T___T.

Anyways, rats are great <3 !

Edit: hmmmm "numerous _*useful*_ tasks for humans"
IF IT MAKES ME SMILE IT IS USEFUL!

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Cheeky (May 21, 2018)

The salamander.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 22, 2018)

@LesExit, you actually make rats seem fairly appealing, so, in the chance that I am ever in a situation where my partner wishes to have a pet, I will suggest a rat.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## LesExit (May 22, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> @LesExit, you actually make rats seem fairly appealing, so, in the chance that I am ever in a situation where my partner wishes to have a pet, I will suggest a rat.


I'm so glad I was able to advocate for rats !!! Rats truly are amazing pets. They bond very closely to you. 

Just remember that you need at least 2 babies. 

Honestly I'd say the worst part about having them is that they live an average of 2-3 years...which is sucky given just how close you grow to them. But those years will be filled with lots of good memories I promise!

If you ever get them and you're still around NF, I'd love to know  

Extra rat gif:

Reactions: Informative 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## Mider T (May 22, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> @LesExit, you actually make rats seem fairly appealing, so, in the chance that I am ever in a situation where my partner wishes to have a pet, I will suggest a rat.


She will take it as a joke, I guarantee

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 22, 2018)

Mider T said:


> She will take it as a joke, I guarantee



Why? Being less popular than cats and dogs does not make rats a less feasible option.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mider T (May 22, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Why? Being less popular than cats and dogs does not make rats a less feasible option.


You edited my post again so I won't answer.


----------



## Ashi (May 23, 2018)

I’m thinking Ocelots

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## A Optimistic (May 23, 2018)

Not sure.

But my favourite anime is the killer whale because they are so cute.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 23, 2018)

What about ferrets and weasels? What can anyone here say about keeping them as pets?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (May 23, 2018)

Ferrets are disgusting animals.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Smoke (May 24, 2018)

The Chumbawamba is a the perfect combination of both.


You can knock it down, and it'll get back up again. The only downside is that it pisses the night away.


----------



## Magic (May 24, 2018)

Ashi said:


> I’m thinking Ocelots


 That's a beautiful pussy.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 24, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Ferrets are disgusting animals.



Why do you believe that?


----------



## Mider T (May 24, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Why do you believe that?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Magic (May 25, 2018)



Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Gunstarvillain (May 26, 2018)

Dolphins, chimps, ferrets.


----------



## HisokaRollin (May 27, 2018)

Snakes are pretty cute if you ask me. I would love to have one if only my sister wouldnt be so scared of them.


BTW i heard some people have foxes as pets. Look at this pic, its so cute!


Damn, animals are amazing. This world is awesome.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Sumu (Jun 3, 2018)

A ferret or a savannah cat


----------



## Bontakun (Jun 4, 2018)

Aibo


----------



## Gin Ichimaru's Shadow (Jun 12, 2018)

Buy Raccoon. It would be good investment. It is cunning as cat and familiar(if you train it) like a dog.


----------



## Yamato (Jun 20, 2018)

I can't think of other animals that can be as obedient as a dog and as useful (therapy dogs, grabbing you a beer, emotional support, etc). 
Birds especially parrots are crazy intelligent and can get cuddly as well. They can be potty trained and do tricks on command. Thing is.......... they can be massive jerks when they want to be. 
Got a parrot of my own, still training him. He loves head scratches and doesn't do tricks yet.
Also have three dogs, some other small birds, African cichlids, two iguanas and a bearded dragon. My oldest iguana is tame. And the beardie too. They also do alright in keeping me company.


----------



## Dark Wanderer (Jun 20, 2018)

Yamato said:


> I can't think of other animals that can be as obedient as a dog and as useful (therapy dogs, grabbing you a beer, emotional support, etc).
> Birds especially parrots are crazy intelligent and can get cuddly as well. They can be potty trained and do tricks on command. Thing is.......... they can be massive jerks when they want to be.
> Got a parrot of my own, still training him. He loves head scratches and doesn't do tricks yet.
> Also have three dogs, some other small birds, African cichlids, two iguanas and a bearded dragon. My oldest iguana is tame. And the beardie too. They also do alright in keeping me company.



What kind of parrot? I have..several of my own. I do not train them to do tricks or anything, I just enjoy their personalities, and yes, they are very smart and can be very sweet 

Birds are a huge commitment and costly though, I do not recommend them to most people.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yamato (Jun 20, 2018)

Dark Wanderer said:


> What kind of parrot? I have..several of my own. I do not train them to do tricks or anything, I just enjoy their personalities, and yes, they are very smart and can be very sweet
> 
> Birds are a huge commitment and costly though, I do not recommend them to most people.


Timneh African gray


----------



## Dark Wanderer (Jun 20, 2018)

Yamato said:


> Timneh African gray


Nice! I have one too

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Yamato (Jun 21, 2018)

I got mine from a small local petshop. Apparently he was neglected by the previous owner. He is very finicky and fearful at just about everything. He's gotten better now and isn't afraid to step up up anymore or have my hand near him.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Dark Wanderer (Jun 21, 2018)

Yamato said:


> I got mine from a small local petshop. Apparently he was neglected by the previous owner. He is very finicky and fearful at just about everything. He's gotten better now and isn't afraid to step up up anymore or have my hand near him.


That's really sad, the congo grey we took in last year came from a bad home too. The cage he came with was disgusting, we trashed it immediately. He bonded only to my stepdad and is happy


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 3, 2018)

On the same topic: can I have my cake and eat it too?


----------



## Nep Nep (Jul 3, 2018)

Try an F1 Savannah cat. 

Plays and needs attention like a dog, takes care of itself like a cat.

Expensive af though, 10k a pop. 

May not be legal in your area. 



Omfg... this no HTTP shit is getting on my last fucking nerve ~_____~


----------



## Djomla (Jul 3, 2018)

Dogs.


----------



## The Great One (Jul 3, 2018)

LesExit said:


> Rats!
> 
> They can do tricks like doggies.
> 
> ...


They eat their own children.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 3, 2018)

Batzzaro29 said:


> They eat their own children.


Humans do that too, when they're only a few seconds old at that!


----------



## David (Jul 7, 2018)

Good people.


----------

